# Backup Planer



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I saw this over @ Amazon and though what a good deal for a backup planer to have. It has no cutterhead lock but thats O.K. by me for the price, Amazon.com: Porter-Cable PC305TP 15 Amp Benchtop Planer: Home Improvement: Reviews, Prices & more


----------

